# Chain drive table lift for my drill press



## jimini (Mar 11, 2011)

I will describe what I have done and post pictures if I am able to! E-mail has been great but have not done any attachments.
The drill press is a floor model Craftsman that I got from my father. It has an open column and an opening between the spindle and where the head attaches to the column. Some years ago I replaced a garage door operator that was a chain drive unit. The long chain and sprocket were just too good to put in the trash! Didn't know what I would do with them but were put in a box in the garage. Can you all relate? To start I let the table clear down and set on the bathroom scales! It weight approx 22lb so I found a formula on the internet that told me I would need a 24" piece of 2" stock as a counterbalance. Several of my friends are also collectors and I got a rusty piece that would never be seen anyway. It's great to have friends that have similar interests. I'm going to try and send some pictures which should be self explanatory.
If you have any questions Just reply to me. I used material that I had and will tell you that I put needle bearings in the chain guide wheels and the are turning on 1/2 " drill rod.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Mar 11, 2011)

Nicely done!

Those older Drill presses without the rack and pinion were a pain to move, especially when loaded with something on the table that needed a bit more depth to drill.

Walter


----------



## Bobby Bailey (Mar 11, 2011)

Very well done. Dad has one of those old Craftsman drill presses that as a kid I had to heave on. Wish he had you attachment then. LOL
Bobby


----------



## wdgarrett (Mar 12, 2011)

jimini

That is a very clever design. I would not have thought of putting the counter weight in the column.

Bill


----------



## oscer (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice design I like it. It seems I can have something laying around in my way for years but find a use for it the day after I throw it away.


----------



## dfletch (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice job there. This is the part of this hobby I like the most, taking what most would consider junk and making something useful from it I'll bet it makes your drill press a lot more user friendly. I have one that needs this mod. Thanks for the inspiration, I'll add this to my long list of projects.
  Thanks, Doug Fletcher


----------

